# Patterning My Shotgun



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

So I took to the range to pattern my shotgun for turkey hunting. I used my guns factory full choke and shot two different #4 2 3/4 in. loads at targets 20, 30, and 40 yards. This is the results, what do you guys recommend a different load, a different choke, both?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Your full choke is probably fine but I would try a smaller shot size. #5 or #6 work good for turkeys and will give you a little more dense pattern. Also, spend a little extra and buy Hevi-Shot (non-lead), or even better, contact a couple guys on the forum and buy some TSS loads.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

If your going to stick with your full choke, I would without a doubt shoot (or at least pattern) the Federal Flight control shells. 3" #5 or 6
I'v been able to get the best down range pattern density with those shells when I have tested them on factory chokes

I also recommend either a #5 or #6 shot.

Iv stoned a turkey out at 50 yards with a 3" #5's

I shoot a kicks gobblin Thunder Tube with the Remington Nitro 3" #5 turkey loads.
Its the best pattern I'v tried using different chokes and shot size and brand.

I like the slower stuff with more pellets like a 1 7/8 oz insted of a 1 3/4oz for example.

I love my 3" #5's but I might switch to #6 if they pattern good, just because I will have a denser pattern. I believe pattern density is more lethal that shot size, Just my 2 cents 

I think I'm gonna run the 20ga with #6's this year for turkeys!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Like has been stated........... "Pattern some #6 shot" (copper platted lead) I've killed Turkeys dead with this stuff, out to 30 yds. If you can't pull a bird within 30 yds. YOU are not doing something right. IMO


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I bet the red load would pattern well with a tighter choke


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I shoot 3" denser than lead loads in BB shot. I don't know why everyone shoots #6 shot when BB shot will flat out kill a bird at 50-60 yards with a body shot. BB shot is legal, I use it on Coyotes, so figured why not turkeys. A half dozen turkeys later (nothing wounded/lost) and I'm convinced it's the best.

I'm honestly curious why more people don't do it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Airborne said:


> I shoot 3" denser than lead loads in BB shot. I don't know why everyone shoots #6 shot when BB shot will flat out kill a bird at 50-60 yards with a body shot. BB shot is legal, I use it on Coyotes, so figured why not turkeys. A half dozen turkeys later (nothing wounded/lost) and I'm convinced it's the best.
> 
> I'm honestly curious why more people don't do it.


Probably because a smaller shot size gives the pattern density for an effective head shot, which ruins little/no meat and keeps the feathers nicer (important if you want to mount your bird).

My dad and I use 3 1/2" federal premium flitecontrol shells in #5 and they pattern great. We are also at 100% with this combo (1 for 1 :mrgreen


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Probably because a smaller shot size gives the pattern density for an effective head shot, which ruins little/no meat and keeps the feathers nicer (important if you want to mount your bird).
> 
> My dad and I use 3 1/2" federal premium flitecontrol shells in #5 and they pattern great. We are also at 100% with this combo (1 for 1 :mrgreen


I get it but the 'ruin the meat' logic doesn't make sense if you think about it. I kill a hell of a lot of upland game birds each year and pulling shot out of meat is part of the game and it isn't hard to do. Does it 'ruin the meat'?, no, otherwise nearly every upland game bird shot in the body would be inedible. That's obviously not the case.

I guess I should clarify that when the turkey is within 25 yards I aim for the head using BB shot, as the turkey gets farther away I aim lower into the body. You're not going to ruin meat or the mount with 5-10 holes in a Turkey body on a 50 yard shot.

Regarding the mounting a bird argument--doesn't hold water--not that many birds are stuffed and same principle, aim for the body on the longer shots and the head on the close shots. You are left with a very mountable bird.

People can use what they want, i'm just curious why more guys don't use larger shot sizes aside from 'that's what the hunting magazines tell me I should use'.

To the OP--the patterns don't look that good to me, it's hard to tell your shot density with no frame of reference. Maybe a 10" circle around the bullseye would help. Patterning shotguns is always a good time! I would change up shot shells, mix it up, throw an extended choke on your gun--you don't necessarily have to go with a super tight choke, sometimes they work against you. Try some TSS shot. The thing I know about shotgun patterns--it's all generalities!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Airborne, I have had many birds come to me for mounting when I was in the business. It sucks when you tell someone that the bird is blown up so bad that I won't except it for mounting. 

Waterfowl is the worst, and Turkeys a close second. The larger shot destroys the feathers, and time spent sewing up skin from the shot is time consuming too. 

Turkey's shot in the head are great to mount. Personally, I don't shoot at a Turkey that's over 35 yds.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

First great job putting the time in to actually patterning your gun. I wish a lot more people would take the time.

The general consensus I've heard over the years is a minimum of 100 pellets in a 10" circle at the furthest your gonna shoot a bird with the pellet being able to penetrate 1"

Here are a couple of patterns I've shot in the past working up loads and chokes. They've worked great for me but are nothing compared to what some of the hard core guys do. There putting up to 300 pellets in the 10" at 40 yards with almost as many in the 20".

Your on tract for sure. Look around for some federal heavyweight 15 or TSS (there new load this year) and look at 6 shot as the smallest shot size in those offerings from federal. With those loads, with the flight control wad Will/should pattern great out to 40 with your factory tubes. Another is Winchester's long beards in lead shot. Those are really taking lead shot to new levels with basically the lead shot being glued to gather.

Anyway good luck and keep at it.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Airborne said:


> I shoot 3" denser than lead loads in BB shot. I don't know why everyone shoots #6 shot when BB shot will flat out kill a bird at 50-60 yards with a body shot. BB shot is legal, I use it on Coyotes, so figured why not turkeys. A half dozen turkeys later (nothing wounded/lost) and I'm convinced it's the best.
> 
> I'm honestly curious why more people don't do it.


You just lost all credibility by saying BB shot will kill at 60 yards with a body shot. 9/10 you will never see that bird again once the gun goes off.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not a man to tell a feller his business. Let me give you an example. I went to Kansas with Carlson's Choke Tubes guys hunting turkeys on their place with my dad. They kill a lot of birds every year and are great guys. I had a Hevi Shot turkey tube (manufactured by them) and my dad had his o/u with factory tubes (Mod/full). I had my bird at 55 yards (longest beard with a bunch of jakes much closer) I shot at it fell over dead with Hevi Shot #6's. Dad shot the same load with a bird at 30 yards and wounded it first shot and then killed it second shot. Broken leg, flopping mess double beard bird. 

If it were me, I'd get an extended tube for turkeys and Hevi Shot 3" #6's (as that's what those guys recommended to me and have used since they pattern hundreds of loads/guns) every year and that's what they've said patterned the best for them consistently out of most guns. 

Each gun is different and lots of good advice given here. I am a big fan of aftermarket tubes and use them in all of my guns for almost all of my shooting.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> You just lost all credibility by saying BB shot will kill at 60 yards with a body shot. 9/10 you will never see that bird again once the gun goes off.


Oooooo the Credibility word has been used, ya got my hackles up now buddy!

Well, I have done it twice on gobblers and three times on coyotes and they all folded up dead. I didn't laser verify the range but I have bow hunted enough to have a good feel of what 60-ish yards looks like.

I use Remington Wingmaster HD shells which are discontinued along with a dead coyote choke tube.

You can believe me or not--but don't call out my Cred when you don't know me. I have posted enough pics on this site to back up everything I've ever claimed to have done--how about you pardner?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Airborne said:


> You can believe me or not--but don't call out my Cred when you don't know me. I have posted enough pics on this site to back up everything I've ever claimed to have done--how about you pardner?


Well, back when he was posting as Shaun Larsen he posted quite a few... :mrgreen:


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Clarq said:


> Well, back when he was posting as Shaun Larsen he posted quite a few... :mrgreen:


You do realize every troll on the internet isn't me right?


----------

